# Black Warrior results



## duxbac (Apr 22, 2009)

Just looking for results from the Black Warrior Trial in Alabama.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

On national radar it looks to be a wet weekend.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Amt to WB
2,6,7,10,13,22,24,26,29,30,32,35,42,46,49,50,59

Open to WM
7,23,27,33,39,45,46,58,63,64,


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Jimmie Darnell won the q with Annie. Jay Cheshire got 3rd with a litter ate!! Way to go girls


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Am results: 
1st) #50 - Freeway and Stracka
2nd) #13 - Eli and Swanson
3rd) #26 - Jack and Stracka
4th) #46 - Coal and Elias
RJAM) #7 - Yankee and Fleming
JAMs) #2 - Mya and Stracka, #22 - Layla and Kaiser, #29 - Edie and Kemp, #30 - Gizmo and Hall, #35 - Jake and Smith, #42 - Smitty and Billups


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Qual results

1st 44 Annie, Darnell
2nd 43 Peat, Lawrence
3rd 17 Carly, Cheshire
4th 37 Josie, Price
RJ 52 Dealer, Langevin

JAMS 9 18 25 26 41 50


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Derby results

1st 26 Gus, Haws
2nd 19.Game, Kemp
3rd 12 Gordon, Park
4th 16 Troy, Mealer
RJ 17 Sadie, Johnson

JAMS 
4 5 20


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

FC Low Tides Pounder won the Open. Congrats to Al Arthur and owner John Lash. Now I just need my female to come into heat.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

BBnumber1 said:


> Qual results
> 
> 1st 44 Annie, Darnell
> 2nd 43 Peat, Lawrence
> ...


Nice job Randy. Congrats!


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Open
Lb Al
Dixie Bruce 
Dont know others


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

captainjack said:


> Nice job Randy. Congrats!


They all did great!!! Of course, I was extra proud of Randy and Josie! It was a big boy qual.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats on the win Chase!!



BBnumber1 said:


> Derby results
> 
> 1st 26 Gus, Haws
> 2nd 19.Game, Kemp
> ...


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Boomer said:


> Open
> Lb Al
> Dixie Bruce
> Dont know others


A purty good way to celebrate a birthday!


----------



## duxbac (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the information! My dog was in the qualifying trial (#26) and finished with a CM. Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations to John , LB, and Al. Great job!


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

duxbac said:


> Thanks for the information! My dog was in the qualifying trial (#26) and finished with a CM. Congrats to all the winners.


Congrats Bryon!


----------

